# Reef Tank DIY Lighting System Question



## Justinskym51 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello All,

I am building a 2 55w PC and 2 175w MH lighting system for my 30g reef tank.
I plan on going SPS coral so I need LOTS of Lighting.


I am having difficulty finding reading material on the height off the water the lamps should be.

One source said that if the lamps are right off the water then the system would need a plastic UV protector to prevent light from damaging the coral. 

What are the opinions of you experts out there?

Thanks for your help!
Justin

[/i]


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Buy the one in for sale for $40.


----------



## Dr Joe (Aug 30, 2007)

2-4 inches depending on your reflector (angle), need a sheild if water can get slashed on lamps (fish).

Dr Joe

.


----------

